# Young Model...



## BuS_RiDeR (May 20, 2013)

Model: Karine Brideau
Photographer: Mark Lipton
Location: Riverview, NB, Canada
Set-up: Two 400ws mono-lights om a black paper backdrop












Model: Lyne Basque
Photographer: Mark Lipton
Location: Riverview, NB, Canada
Set-up: Two 400ws mono-lights om a black paper backdrop


----------



## michael9000000 (May 20, 2013)

The photos of Karine are flawless and beautiful to my eyes.

The photo of Lyne is nice, but she has hotspots on her nose and cheek.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (May 20, 2013)

Thank you...  Karine was scheduled Lynn was an impromptu....  Preperation is way important isn't it.


----------



## michael9000000 (May 20, 2013)

BuS_RiDeR said:


> Thank you...  Karine was scheduled Lynn was an impromptu....  Preperation is way important isn't it.



Buddy, your work is still better than anything I've ever done...  I'm a fan.

Once I retire from the military next February, I'll get my studio mojo and formal education together.  Right now, I'm just learning and flailing, trying to make nice images as often as I can.


----------



## TCampbell (May 20, 2013)

I just LOVE your models and this is fabulous work... but... (ok here goes)... maybe this is just the gay man in me (or the fact that I'm on my 2nd martini) but that -- I'm not sure what to call it and forgive me if this comes out too harsh -- whatever it is she is wearing fits her like a hospital gown and is COMPLETELY unflattering.  We've got a full-on wardrobe emergency here.

Lyne is positively striking and everything about this photo says YES!  It's all fantastic.  I love the lighting on her hair, her face, the composition in the frame, the scarf, and I positively LOVE her smile.  I realize that a photographer with no personality will bring out flat expressions in their models and it takes energy on your part to bring out the beautiful character in your models.  Well done sir!


----------



## Big Mike (May 21, 2013)

I agree with Tim.  Very well done, but that smock isn't doing anything good here.  Maybe you were going for the 'sexy girl is a man's shirt' type look, but it's not there yet.  

I think the second one is much stronger than the first.  Short lighting looks better on her than broad, but she looks a little more comfortable in the 2nd.  Notice the hands, they can be so very important.  In the first, one is almost in a clenched fist and the back is flat to the camera...that's a no-no.  Notice her top hand in the 2nd photo, it's turned and it looks so much better.  The lower hand in the 2nd shot isn't great...but I think I've made my point.


----------



## Designer (May 21, 2013)

TCampbell said:


> -- whatever it is she is wearing fits her like a hospital gown and is COMPLETELY unflattering.



Not being sure who picked the outfit, I think a general discussion is in order:

If the model chose the outfit, and came with nothing else, then the photographer has no choice but to make the best of the situation.  IOW: He should choose poses that minimize the outfit and flatter the model, if for no other reason than he is the presumed professional, and ought to know such things.

If he selected the outfit, then the criticism falls on him alone.  

I think it behooves the professional to discuss such things in advance so he can have some input, and make suggestions.


----------



## Granddad (May 21, 2013)

Good feedback above (all of it) I'm paying attention, too! 

I absolutely LOVE the expression on Lyne's face.


----------



## jowensphoto (May 21, 2013)

Karine - GREAT face, holy cow! I'd like to see face shots of her - would be fun to put lots of theatrical makeup on, too.

Lyne - could be Reba McEntire's younger, much more attractive sister.


...and what they all said.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (May 21, 2013)

For clarification.... She chose the wardrobe. I am FAR from a fashion expert. But thats what she decided to wear...  I kind of like it... lets the imagination go a bit.


----------



## jowensphoto (May 21, 2013)

^ I think it worked better in the second than the first. Maybe if more of her leg was showing it would be a little more dynamic.


----------



## Big Mike (May 21, 2013)

Part of the issue as to why the 'bad' outfit is an issue...is that it's keyed incorrectly IMO.
In other words, the outfit matches her hair/skin and contrasts with the much darker background....so to the viewer, she and the outfit are one...and it's not doing much for her.

If you had shot this with a brighter background (keying the background to the clothing) you might have been able to make her skin/face/hair stand out much more.  That puts more attention on her, and less on the outfit....which is probably what you wanted, as I'm guessing this is more of a portrait and less of a fashion shoot.


----------

